# 2010 Arctic Cat 1000 TRV



## mancuso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

We took this in on trade for a new Polaris. It is close as you can get to new with only 6 miles.

Cash or financing

$8900.00

Call Jason at 409-938-4820
or email [email protected]


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Is tht a maverick in the background


----------



## mancuso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes it is! Are you looking for one?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

If I sell my ranger I will be.


----------



## mancuso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

We take trades, come on down and visit with us.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

If loose my butt lol not your average ranger


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Blake*



mancuso1 said:


> We take trades, come on down and visit with us.


Does Blake still work there? He sold me and my buddy a couple 2012 goldwings and gave us a hell of a deal since we bought both at the same time.

Anyway tell him Gonzo said hey if he is still around


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Blake sold me and a bunch of my friends razors lol


----------



## mancuso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep! He's here, come on down and see us.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*I will*



mancuso1 said:


> Yep! He's here, come on down and see us.


I will I think he owes me lunch or better yet a cold beer! lol 
Talk to your service dept... I have brought them guys more than a few cases of beer..... my bike always seems to be in and out QUICK! lol

I am scared to come down there...... that arctic cat looks baddazz and I really don't need anything else in the garage.... goldwing, john deer and 3 atv's take up all the dang space as it is..... but hey give me a **** good deal and who knows! lol


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*do you remember*



mancuso1 said:


> Yep! He's here, come on down and see us.


Hey you probably remember me or at least heard the story......... got the info off the Goldwing and went to get the insurnace switchd from old bike to teh new and to grab the cash from the bank. Blake called and said your bike is just about assembled.... assembled what the hell are you talking about it is assembled I gave you 500.00 to hold it till I got back from the bank ....... he said you don't want that bike it got ran over in the parking lot.... no **** some guy came to pick up his ATV from teh shop and ran over MY brand new bike ... Blake kept the service guy there an extra couple hours to put me another bike together.


----------



## mancuso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I remember! Glad we were able to get you taken care of. Please let us know if there is anything else we can do.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Blake sold me my ranger crew too! Good dude and it's been a great machine so far. Y'alls service dept is fast, had me in at 9 and out by 12 on a saturday for my first service, back this morning for a warranty item and got a call around 3 saying it was already finished.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Lyssy said:


> Blake sold me my ranger crew too! Good dude and it's been a great machine so far. Y'alls service dept is fast, had me in at 9 and out by 12 on a saturday for my first service, back this morning for a warranty item and got a call around 3 saying it was already finished.


X2!!


----------

